# Super Soildiers



## Seeker (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/27879888

This is a UK news article.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 18, 2014)

no suprise there.  "conbat cocktales" have been big for a while now.  So is blood doping.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 18, 2014)

I say fuk it put them all on roids both in the military and sports!


----------



## stonetag (Jun 19, 2014)

I believe Army strong just took a new meaning, a juiced up platoon may not be such a bad idea??? jmo


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mandatory 100mg of TNE and 100mg of tren base 5x a day for all US ground troops during times of battle. Fuk your nukes Korea we got tren bitch.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 19, 2014)

Very common. A lot would do the worst pro hormones cause they still were weary of needles. But that's sucks for the Brits, loosing their career over it.


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 19, 2014)

Can I be a guinea pig?


----------



## JOMO (Jun 19, 2014)

I just keep picturing Dolph Lundgren in universal soldiers with that big ass needle straight to the heart.


----------



## graniteman (Jun 19, 2014)

Odd because in The UK aas for personal use is totally legal. You can walk it in over the border, legally. Just shows how they **** the average Soldier when Wars aren't raging to trim the size of the Forces. Funny they didn't test for it when Iraq and Afghanistan were ragin full tilt.


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 19, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Odd because in The UK aas for personal use is totally legal. You can walk it in over the border, legally. Just shows how they **** the average Soldier when Wars aren't raging to trim the size of the Forces. Funny they didn't test for it when Iraq and Afghanistan were ragin full tilt.



Can I get an amen? Exactly bro


----------



## woodswise (Jun 27, 2014)

It was refreshing to see a news article that didn't over exaggerate the risks of steroids.  Though it did serously downplay the benefits!


----------



## UrbanGorilla (Jul 16, 2015)

woodswise said:


> It was refreshing to see a news article that didn't over exaggerate the risks of steroids.  Though it did serously downplay the benefits!



I know this thread is just over a year old but you're right !!!


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 26, 2015)

can you imagine pharmacy grade for government use.. thats wild


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 24, 2016)

You go out and risk your neck to defend other people and your country, you want to be at your best. I don't see anything wrong with military or cops taking them. Just some sorry ass fat fukk trying to justify his fat asssss having a job and kicking people out for reason like this.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 5, 2016)

Edit: now it's out of context...


----------



## Jay (Oct 11, 2016)

Not surprising, in my opinion there is no problem to use anabolics))


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 11, 2016)

DarksideSix said:


> no suprise there.  "conbat cocktales" have been big for a while now.  So is blood doping.


new some guys who did when i was in


----------



## shakeyjake1991 (Nov 4, 2016)

graniteman said:


> Odd because in The UK aas for personal use is totally legal. You can walk it in over the border, legally. Just shows how they **** the average Soldier when Wars aren't raging to trim the size of the Forces. Funny they didn't test for it when Iraq and Afghanistan were ragin full tilt.



All still Illegal over here brother even if its for personal use or not i can assure you, i have the criminal record to prove it!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 4, 2016)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> All still Illegal over here brother even if its for personal use or not i can assure you, i have the criminal record to prove it!



Interesting. I though different..


----------



## thqmas (Dec 25, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Interesting. I though different..



It's very grey in the UK...  It is not illegal to possess a 'personal consumption' amount, BUT the act of purchasing is still illegal. So how can you prove that your 'personal consumption' amount was not purchased? lol

In the end, like in must of the world (except the US), you'll get prosecuted if aas is on the "Public interest" list. If it's not, they will just close your case for "Lack of public interest".


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 25, 2016)

vucutgelistirme said:


> I think it is very harmful. I have never read that it is healthy in researches and articles. Anabolic steroids are actually very harmful in many sources. Even so, it seems that it is not logical for people to attempt to use it.



Provide evidence


----------



## Battletoad (Dec 29, 2016)

I can't help but think about that part in Universal Soldier where Dolph Lundgren "overloads on muscle enhancers" by blasting that gigantic veterinary syringe full of blue liquid into his pec.


----------

